
REPL to any browser in the cloud - woloski
https://github.com/cloudup/browser-repl/
======
yeukhon
Interesting. So I can access the web console right?

I guess if people turn this into a server would be awesome.

Sometimes I want to test cross-browser compatibility. For example, Firefox
uses textContent instead of innerText. I can easily verify this without having
to have Firefox and Chrome (and IE, Opera, etc) on the same machine at the
same time.

~~~
Rauchg
Exactly why I decided to put this together – quick feature tests on different
browsers you intend to support.

The case you mentioned gets me every time:
[https://i.cloudup.com/ZQApueTFl6.png](https://i.cloudup.com/ZQApueTFl6.png)

~~~
yeukhon
Thanks! I will contribute when my hands are a bit loosen. I really like the
idea behind it.

------
james33
Very cool, this is especially useful on OS X or Linux where you don't have
easy access to IE. SauceLabs is an incredible service, but for cases like
these it is often overkill to fire up a full browser session to quickly check
something in the console. I look forward to using this!

~~~
diminish
trying to understand it: is it a headless full browser that we're trying to
connect.?

------
tantalor
This provides a service similar to "Can I use..."
([http://caniuse.com](http://caniuse.com)). But I like the idea of testing
behavior as well. Behavior differences are only reproducible in certain
browsers, but aren't necessarily listed on caniuse.

------
shanselman
I like using [http://www.browserstack.com/](http://www.browserstack.com/) for
VNC'ing into remote browsers.

~~~
defied
They're pretty good, if you don't mind the lack of security that is.

~~~
avtar
_> if you don't mind the lack of security that is_

Could you please elaborate?

~~~
defied
They use the same virtual machine multiple times between users. You can
basically find traces of previous users on their VMs. Now what if somebody
installed a keylogger and you're the next one using the VM?

~~~
santiycr
I'm one of the developers in charge of the Sauce Labs' backend and thought I
should chime in and confirm with you that that's not the case with our cloud.
Our infrastructure is hosted in our own data center and we've gone to great
lengths to never, ever reuse VMs. You can read more about our "security
through purity" approach: [http://sauceio.com/index.php/2011/09/security-
through-purity...](http://sauceio.com/index.php/2011/09/security-through-
purity/)

